
Why is there no fake news on LinkedIn? Listen to its editor explain - SmkyMt
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/29/14100064/linkedin-daniel-roth-fake-news-facebook-recode-podcast
======
forgetsusername
Instead, because it's a self-promotion site, it's filled with content-light
marketing posts. Slightly less harmful than fake news, but equally vapid.

